# Nic salts with above ohm commercial coils in a tank?



## groenspookasem (19/4/18)

Hi gents,

I'm currently running an aspire breeze with a 1.2-ohm coil and 35mg salts - works well. However, it's becoming clear that these coils last a single tank of 2ml only. I was wondering if there's a commercial coil/tank that I can slot on top of my unused snow wolf. I'm not keen to build coils at all, so no RTA.

I think the breeze pushes between 12w and 15w on a fresh charge. Add a 3000mah battery to the mix with low wattage usage and charging will be a thing of the past for a while.

The challenge seems to me, is finding a 510 tank that supports above ohm or plus ohm commercial coils. Any ideas?

No way that I'll run salts sub ohm. I was considering a suorin, but I hate fidgeting to fill and the breeze is easy, but a pita.


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

An Aspire Nautilus 2 maybe? I haven't seen them around locally though!

Sadly the options for an MTL tank with commercial coils are quite limited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

groenspookasem said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> I'm currently running an aspire breeze with a 1.2-ohm coil and 35mg salts - works well. However, it's becoming clear that these coils last a single tank of 2ml only. I was wondering if there's a commercial coil/tank that I can slot on top of my unused snow wolf. I'm not keen to build coils at all, so no RTA.
> 
> ...


Hey bud
I'm using my nautilus mini with the commercial 1.8ohm coil and vape that between 10w and 12w and it's awesome. Using 20mg nic salts bit the coil can definitely take 35mg nic salts. The coil is older than 3 weeks now and filled nic salts for the first time in the tank last Saturday. Ever since not a single dry hit or burned taste. The coil keeps up well. Not sure if you want a DL, restricted lung or MTL hit but judging by your aspire breeze then the nautilus will also give you that mtl feel with options for an even tighter draw compared to the breeze. Well that's jus one option at least 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## groenspookasem (19/4/18)

Yep, the Nautilus seems the way to go, the coil availability for the 1.8's seems scarce - where to get them?


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

groenspookasem said:


> Yep, the Nautilus seems the way to go, the coil availability for the 1.8's seems scarce - where to get them?


http://eciggies.co.za/Hardware/Mout...pire-Nautilus-BVC-Coils-Mini-AND-Mega-X5-PACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

groenspookasem said:


> Yep, the Nautilus seems the way to go, the coil availability for the 1.8's seems scarce - where to get them?


I got a box of them from eciggies in PTA bud but you can order online as well.
Where abouts are you?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (19/4/18)

I tried and ended up buying the joyetech ego aio eco yesterday because it works really well. That pen-style 2 color thing. 0.5ohm coil, 1.2ml juice, 650mah battery and constant 1.85V output. Nifty little bugger

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...cts/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-1-x-6mg-foggs-ejuice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Amir said:


> I tried and ended up buying the joyetech ego aio eco yesterday because it works really well. That pen-style 2 color thing. 0.5ohm coil, 1.2ml juice, 650mah battery and constant 1.85V output. Nifty little bugger
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...cts/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-1-x-6mg-foggs-ejuice


Interesting and damn reasonably priced @Amir. Those .5ohm coils will keep up with 20mg+ juice tho bud?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (19/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Interesting and damn reasonably priced @Amir. Those .5ohm coils will keep up with 20mg+ juice tho bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I'm running it with a custom order 60/40 VG/PG SNLV18 Ice with 25mg free base nic and I'm having no issues so far. I did, however, come across a thread a few mins ago on this forum about spitback and gurgling coils by @Hooked so maybe she can chime in here but mine hasn't had any issues so far


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Amir said:


> I'm running it with a custom order 60/40 VG/PG SNLV18 Ice with 25mg free base nic and I'm having no issues so far. I did, however, come across a thread a few mins ago on this forum about spitback and gurgling coils by @Hooked so maybe she can chime in here but mine hasn't had any issues so far


Yoh bro...25mg free base nic....you probably go thru alot of wax getting those hairs off your chest lol. But nice bro!!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Yoh bro...25mg free base nic....you probably go thru alot of wax getting those hairs off your chest lol. But nice bro!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-starter-kit.html

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir (19/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Yoh bro...25mg free base nic....you probably go thru alot of wax getting those hairs off your chest lol. But nice bro!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I'm a naturally smooth guy


----------



## Ruwaid (19/4/18)

Amir said:


> I'm a naturally smooth guy


Hahahaha

https://www.vapeking.co.za/joyetech-ego-aio-eco-starter-kit.html

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (19/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Interesting and damn reasonably priced @Amir. Those .5ohm coils will keep up with 20mg+ juice tho bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I have been using my Ecos for more than a month now. Also at 60/40 with 24mg freebase nic. At the low constant power of around 6W one needs high nic. No problems at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

Amir said:


> I'm running it with a custom order 60/40 VG/PG SNLV18 Ice with 25mg free base nic and I'm having no issues so far. I did, however, come across a thread a few mins ago on this forum about spitback and gurgling coils by @Hooked so maybe she can chime in here but mine hasn't had any issues so far



@Amir (and @Vapessa) I haven't got back to my EGO AIO ECO yet - it's lying there in a sad state of affairs, begging for attention, while I'm giving all my love to my little iCare, which works like a bomb!! I will get to it within the next day or two though - promise - as I would like to use it for freebase high-nic juice. I'll keep the iCare for nic-salts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

@Amir @Vapessa @Andre What is also going to be interesting is that I had my Twisp Mini Vega upgraded and bought the Arcus tank, which runs on a 1.6 coil with max of 12W. One doesn't have to use Twisp juice in it, although I will at the beginning as a trial-run.


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

groenspookasem said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> I'm currently running an aspire breeze with a 1.2-ohm coil and 35mg salts - works well. However, it's becoming clear that these coils last a single tank of 2ml only. I was wondering if there's a commercial coil/tank that I can slot on top of my unused snow wolf. I'm not keen to build coils at all, so no RTA.
> 
> ...



@groenspookasem What about the new Arcus tank by Twisp? I think it can be used on a mod other than a Twisp. I bought the tank yesterday (for my Twisp Mini Vega). It runs on a 1.6 ohm coil at a max of 12W. The guy at the Twisp kiosk didn't know how it would work with nic salts and he asked for my feedback once I've tried it, but I'm sure that the Twisp guys here on our forum would be able to answer. However, they're not allowed to answer a post unless it's posted under Twisp. So perhaps start a new thread enquiring about nic salts on the Arcus, and tag Mic Lazzari of Twisp.


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

@groenspookasem In addition, ask @BumbleBee (owner of The Vape Guy). He's very clued up about what's on the market and I've ordered a Nautilus tank from him, to use with freebase high nic on one of my Picos

EDIT: The Nautilus uses commercial coils and was recommended by @Ruwaid


----------



## Hooked (19/4/18)

@groenspookasem I'm using the Eleaf iCare Mini with nic salts and it works like a bomb. And there's absolutely no fiddling and faffing - if there were I wouldn't be using it!!!!


----------



## groenspookasem (21/4/18)

Thank you gents, take a look at the vaporesso nexus, if the marketing hype is to believed. A temp controlled 1ohm aio, adjustable airflow, with low liquid cut off 
and easy to fill system. That would work wonders for nic salts. I've posted a who has stock, so here's to hoping 

That arcus looks nice (never thought I'd say that) and so does the nautilus 2

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)

Amir said:


> I'm running it with a custom order 60/40 VG/PG SNLV18 Ice with 25mg free base nic and I'm having no issues so far. I did, however, come across a thread a few mins ago on this forum about spitback and gurgling coils by @Hooked so maybe she can chime in here but mine hasn't had any issues so far



@Amir Yep - was advised to do various things but the only thing that worked was to change the coil. Perhaps it was a dud coil? Did that today and it's fine. I'll see if it still works tomorrow after some juice (nic salts) has been in it overnight. If it over-saturates it's pointless using it, as I don't vape nic salts or any other high nic juice all the time - just a puff here and there to give me a turbo-charge. I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked (21/4/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Interesting and damn reasonably priced @Amir. Those .5ohm coils will keep up with 20mg+ juice tho bud?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



@Ruwaid This might answer your question: "the maximum output wattage is 6.8W with ultra low constant output of 1.85v. The low power consumption allows the battery to have a very low output with the BFHN 0.5 ohm coil head and has a max 1A charging current. The kit includes 1 EGO AiO ECO,2 BFHN 0.5 ohm coil heads"

This EGO AIO ECO is apparently designed specifically for high nic.


----------



## Amir (21/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Amir Yep - was advised to do various things but the only thing that worked was to change the coil. Perhaps it was a dud coil? Did that today and it's fine. I'll see if it still works tomorrow after some juice (nic salts) has been in it overnight. If it over-saturates it's pointless using it, as I don't vape nic salts or any other high nic juice all the time - just a puff here and there to give me a turbo-charge. I'll report back tomorrow.



I Vape the same way... the turbo charge method. I’ve been alternating between salts vs free base and I have to say that I prefer the freebase. With regards to the eco pen, had a bit of a gurgle today. Held it upside down and fired it 2-3 times in short bursts and problem solved. I also figured out that if you leave it standing upright for long enough it will gurgle so I leave it on it’s side. No issues so far and still on the first coil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

Amir said:


> I Vape the same way... the turbo charge method. I’ve been alternating between salts vs free base and I have to say that I prefer the freebase. With regards to the eco pen, had a bit of a gurgle today. Held it upside down and fired it 2-3 times in short bursts and problem solved. I also figured out that if you leave it standing upright for long enough it will gurgle so I leave it on it’s side. No issues so far and still on the first coil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Amir Test-run this morning and everything is working!! However, I'll keep it on its side in future as you do, and if I have problems in the future I'll do what you've done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

